
The Ultimate Amiga 500 Talk [video] - SwellJoe
https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7468-the_ultimate_amiga_500_talk#video&t=70
======
dev360
I was actually going through a list last night of Amiga/Atari games. Lots of
memories.. Beverly Hills Cop, Barbarian, Commando, Leisure Suit Larry etc.

Did any of these game developers make money from the games? All I can remember
was borrowing floppy disks from friends or downloading from BBS, we barely had
places that sold games in Sweden.

~~~
snorrah
Check out the documentary From Bedrooms To Billions - it goes into good detail
about the early home computer game development scene, well worth a watch.

~~~
dev360
Will check that out!

------
brain5ide
I like how the "anomalies" of different chips in Amiga 500 are put together
into a rigid intertwined system.

~~~
Flow
You mean the odd/even bus access solution?

It's far older than the Amiga, the C64 used it, and I suppose Atari 8-bit and
Apple I/II did too.

------
digi_owl
Interesting to hear about the chip ram such, as i had heard the terms but
never really looked into their meaning.

I guess that this setup was both the initial strength, and the Achilles heel
of the Amiga vs the PC.

This in that they lived on the motherboard, in close synchronization with the
CPU, and thus was not upgradeable without getting a whole new computer.

This unlike the PC where the video and audio stuff lived on expansion cards on
the ISA bus.

Thus as time went on the PC gained richer audio and video, and later 3D
accelerators/GPUs, without tossing the whole PC.

